# Question Of The Week, with Poll... (2014 Week 38)



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*Is woodworking for you a hobby, a business, or something in between?*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Bean counters, woodturners from NY and leprechaunish wizards are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the Doc too...


----------



## Tclem (Sep 14, 2014)

Well I've been turning under two years and love it. It gives me something to do for many reason. To get things off my mind, to make gifts, to challenge myself to get better, or just to be creative. I enjoy the pleasure of turning. However, it can be expensive and therefore I do try to sell things as well to fund my habit  So I am in the "hobby" stage if my woodturning career.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 14, 2014)

I think there should be a "Please don't ask my wife" option. If you asked her she would want "Obsession" added to the list!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 14, 2014)

For me it started as a hobby and then got out of hand. Over the last year I've bought a building, moved my shop out of the garage and quit working for the man. Some aspects of it are still a hobby like the flat work but the turning is now how I make my living.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I think there should be a "Please don't ask my wife" option. If you asked her she would want "Obsession" added to the list!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 14, 2014)

For me it's a hobby/obsession. Something that I am very passionate about. I just love being in my shop and creating things and making useful things as well. I do occasionally sell a piece but I do not take orders for my work, then it becomes a job and the fun part of it slips away. I have enough jobs and things I can do to make money, my wood working is for me and the simple joy of doing it, it's my therapy and something I love to do. I love all aspects of wood working, milling lumber and processing it, flat work, turning, scrollwork. Folks have asked me why I don't do it for a business, they don't understand. Sometimes I make a batch of things and sell a few (like cutting boards) but I don't want it to become the burden of a business, I have enough things that I have to do, I work wood because I want to. So for me it will always be just a hobby/obsession. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 14, 2014)

I've ruined a couple hobbies turning them into businesses. I do hope to make enough to pay for my addiction though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2014)

It started as a hobby for me. I do make some money on it, but it's just a way to justify what time and money I spend on it. I always say that I would do it even if I didn't make money at it. Woodworking is what I do to relax and enjoy myself; I love being in the shop. It's great to see people enjoy my work, whether they have bought it or received it as a gift.

My wife would say it's a sick obsession, but I don't pay attention to that! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ButchC (Sep 14, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I've ruined a couple hobbies turning them into businesses. I do hope to make enough to pay for my addiction though.



Funding my hobdiction would be great, but i would like very much to turn this hobsession into a second income, i just dont know how to take it to the next level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> For me it started as a hobby and then got out of hand. Over the last year I've bought a building, moved my shop out of the garage and quit working for the man. Some aspects of it are still a hobby like the flat work but the turning is now how I make my living.



Hi I'm Colin and I'm an addict. It all started in college when I started drinking socially to get chicks and then it quickly got out of hand. I couldn't seem to score any babes, so I started drinking more. I now brew my own beer and sell to my friends to keep afloat. Some aspects are still a hobby, like when I organize a "quarters" competition with my buddies. I always win. But beer and wine making are how I make my living. When I am sober.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2014)

I voted hobby since you asked about woodworking specifically. Another great QOTW Marc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 14, 2014)

Definitely a hobby/obsession that I enjoy greatly. It's a great stress reliever and creative outlet for me.

I would like to start selling some of what I make to offset some of the cost of tools and wood, but I have no desire or plan for this to eventually become a job, or even like a job, for me. I know I wouldn't enjoy it near as much if it were anything but a hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2014)

Just a hobby for me... I've sold a little, given away a bunch, bartered a few things, and burned more than the other categories combined.

I've considered trying to do something wood related in the next working chapter of my life, but I'm afraid I'd ruin a perfectly good hobby in the process. I'm still contemplating trying to combine some travel with demoing for turning clubs later in life... Gotta get kids grown and quit the day job to make that work, so it's just a pipe dream at this point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

